# subadult male ghost mantis - home made studio



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

canon 400d - canon 60mm macro lens - canon mt-24ex

A4 bit of paper and some editing with levels in photoshop


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

That looks wierd it looks like a rotten bit wood!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

These are lovely mantids. Has the colour been altered? My three were lighter than that.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> These are lovely mantids. Has the colour been altered? My three were lighter than that.


 in real life its darker..almost black. you get 4 types..light brown.dark brown,almost black and green


----------

